# So, the world didn't end. What's next?



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Since the world didn't end today (lol), what is going to be the next big hyped up "non event" never to occur but draw so much attention? Thoughts?


----------



## navyman8903 (Dec 21, 2012)

I am sure there will be a few cults, and some out there groups that will pick some dates out here and there. But I don't see any set in stone dates. I am sure 2013 will be full of nut jobs.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

navyman8903 said:


> I am sure there will be a few cults, and some out there groups that will pick some dates out here and there. But I don't see any set in stone dates. I am sure 2013 will be full of nut jobs.


Lol yah, the one thing this world isn't short of, is "nut jobs".


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

The majority of the people on this site don't prep because of what the mayans did or didn't say


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

El Chorizo said:


> The majority of the people on this site don't prep because of what the mayans did or didn't say


No, but I mean in general. Lord knows you can't turn on the tv without seeing a program about 2012. I'm curious, since it's all over, what other doomsday prophecy is going to be hyped up and have so many tv shows made about it.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I don't know about anyone else, but I am glad nothing happened. The end of the world would have sucked big time!

I did notice that Winter Storm Draco was responsible for seven deaths, tragically -- so for seven poor souls the end of the world WAS today. Sad but true.

I am glad we are still here. Catastrophic events are highly overrated.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Take a shower.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Since the world didn't end today (lol), what is going to be the next big hyped up "non event" never to occur but draw so much attention? Thoughts?


Better hold onto our hats!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Could A 'Solar Maximum' Event Spark Food Riots And Meltdowns? (One Respected Scientist Says Yes!)*

_If Earth is struck by a large solar flare, some in the scientific community believe:
The planet will be hit with a widespread loss of power. 
Air travel would be grounded. 
Nuclear plants would be crippled and without sufficient back-up power, dozens could meltdown. 
Satellites would be disabled, causing a serious loss of communication in all areas (military and civilian). 
Food and medicine would be in short supply, setting up the potential for food riots within days of an outage._
*The peak time for the next big flare is sometime between now and the end of 2013*

Could A 'Solar Maximum' Event Spark Food Riots And Meltdowns? (One Respected Scientist Says 'Yes!') | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Better hold onto our hats!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Could A 'Solar Maximum' Event Spark Food Riots And Meltdowns? (One Respected Scientist Says Yes!)*
> ...


Lol, well at least it will make for great television. Unless of course we get hit with a flare


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The next big thing is the asteroid due Feb 15


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The next big thing is the asteroid due Feb 15


Is this event really a thing? I have not heard about this LOL! Earth is supposed to be offed by an asteroid?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Better charge up our videocams, should be quite a show..


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

The NEXT big crisis is when my wife finds out I've bought ANOTHER gun! :shock:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

What did ya get?


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

When my wife finds out I want to continue prepping... Might be a big snow storm to prepare for here next week...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Purkeypilot said:


> Is this event really a thing? I have not heard about this LOL! Earth is supposed to be offed by an asteroid?


I doubt if this will hit but it will pass closer than some of the satellites in orbit. This is from NASA

Near-Earth Asteroid 2012 DA14 to Miss Earth on February 15, 2013


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well, Solar Flares and the astroid is what we have to look foreward too. Hmmm Now, how can we hype that up a lot more ?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The Pagan volcano and the earthquakes in Japan are decently active lots of 4-6. Earthquakes along Japan. Im going with its gonna sink and there gonna have to move next door or something.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Better hold onto our hats!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Could A 'Solar Maximum' Event Spark Food Riots And Meltdowns? (One Respected Scientist Says Yes!)*
> ...


Solar Events are possible for a period of several years every 11 years. Its just part of the natural cycle of the sun. Back in the 1800's they had such an even that would have caused total havoc today but since it simply shocked telegraph operators...burnt up some telegraph lines/Poles nobody really noticed much! Today it would have been a SERIOUS SHTF EVENT!!

We are due for the maximum of the solar cycle in 2013 but since this cycle is soooo very weak to start with there isnt much of a chance to get anything noteworthy out of it.
BUT! Since Nasa and most of the scientific community has a .0001 % accuracy rate with predicting anything in the solar system you never know what might pop up! Anyone saying its going to happen definatley is about as accurate as the 2012 crap!

I've seen every single sunspot for the last 4 solar cycles thats visible and believe me....Cycle 24 is a total disappointment ! A Wimp...A Wuss!...A Limp Wristed Wannabe!


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

The world's end has only been postponed by gov't interference. 
And only by accident.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Oh, and before we forget, there is the Volcanic Island in the Africa region, that if it goes off, is supposed to give the entire east coast a long overdue bath.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

And the sinkholes.....


----------



## HoJo (Nov 8, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Since the world didn't end today (lol), what is going to be the next big hyped up "non event" never to occur but draw so much attention? Thoughts?


I'm hoping it's the "assault weapons" ban.


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Dec 22, 2012)

Paging Harold Camping..


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

The real thing that we must concentrate on surviving is the current administration in Washington D.C. and the Liberal / Progressive politicians from both political parties.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> What did ya get?


1858 Remington replica from Cabelas and a Taylors & Co. .45 Colt conversion cylinder.

I messed up and watched Pale Rider again just as Cabelas had a big sale on BP revolvers. :?


----------



## 308 Tactical (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the next big thing will be government revolt. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Personally I plan to go back to whining and worrying about global warming. :roll:


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Fire storm?? lol


----------



## Lazerus2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have this one closet dedicated to storing most of my "prepper/survival/camping/adventure" gear. 
At least tghis is where I store the stuff that I don't keep on my 27' Cabin Cruiser,
or in my motor home.

Back in the day, I called this my Y2K closet.
Last year I called it my MAYAN CALENDAR closet.
Now I just call it ...
*THE *closet!

I was working for a large ruthless Govt organisation for all of 1999 as a computer support type Geek on Y2K upgrades. I was the liason between the private contractors who were doing the work, and the [ non technical ]govt managers who oversaw the upgrades. Mostly my job was to translate GEEK Talk into Manager Talk.

We took Y2K VERY SERIOUSLY. I think our organisation spent over $28 million taxpayer dollars making sure the Y2K bug didn't bite too hard. We still missed a few non-essential bits here and there in the ancient COBOL programs that were still running decades after they had been written.

*IMHO,*
*Y2K was potentially a REAL event *... 
I spent NY Eve on call just in case. However, come the middle of January, 2000, at the first local gun show of the year, I made a fortune buying and selling stuff people had squirreled away and no longer desperately needed.

Panic buying is an interesting phenomena,
and staying on the right side of the supply/demand curve can be quite rewarding
*IF* you guess correctly.

But personally, 
I would rather be caught in a crisis invested in too many guns and too much ammunition than too many paper $$$. I consider some types of *HARD* assets the best investment available, SHTF or not..

The next CALENDAR DATED APOCALYPSE EVENT is going to be a financial opportunity for some, and a financial disaster for others ... regardless of whether the fertiliser truly hits the ventilator ... or not.

*PS:* who says the Mayan's were wrong?
Perhaps the modern translaters just can't count the dates correctly?
*[;{)
LAZ 1*


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Wait. We're still here and this isn't just a sucky after life in Purgatory in a Socialist version of what I once knew?

Awww Hell, this means the helicopters are real.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lazerus2000 said:


> *PS:* who says the Mayan's were wrong? Perhaps the modern translaters just can't count the dates correctly?
> *[;{)
> LAZ 1*


Perhaps the modern translators assumed this was the end of the world. Maybe it marked the beginning of the end. It was my understanding that it was the end of an age. I don't think any of the translations actually stated this was the end of the world. Unfortunately the Catholic Church burnt all the Mayan books they could find so researching it in their writings is not possible.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The Mayans were stone age savages.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

roy said:


> The Mayans were stone age savages.


Yay, Director Mel Gibson's film 'Apocalypto' depicted them as exactly that and made our pol-correct halfwits go red in the face, pout and stamp their feet..
The final scene was memorable, it showed the first Conquistadores coming ashore to bust their heathen asses..

Apocalypto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

roy said:


> The Mayans were stone age savages.


Those "stone age savages" had modern math, stone cutting skills that the modern world cannot duplicate, water distribution and intensive farming down too.
what killed them was the lack of immunity and lack of modern weapons. Well that and population that over-reached there ability to produce water and food.
They had astronomy that made the western world look like cavemen.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

They did have zero. They were also cannibals, had no beast of burden, no wheel, no metal tools.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They didn't have wheels because the wheel was a symbol of the Sun God! It would have been a sacrilege to use one to make a cart. 
No metal tools yet they are famous for their stone cutting and carving. They did use Llamas for limited pack animals but they couldn't keep up with the warriors.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

*APOCALYPTO* shows the Mayans doing a lot of naughty things like ripping peoples hearts out (boring stuff) but a 45-minute chunk of it has an exciting manhunt where they chase a blue-painted escaper through the jungle and he has to survive as best he can.
The manhunt begins at 1:24:35 where the Mayans tell the prisoners- _"Run into the jungle and try to get away from us",_ so they can have fun hunting them down.. 
Full film (sorry i can only find this russian-language version)-





PS-check out the scene at 2:07:00 where the first ships of the Spanish Conquistadores arrive, signalling the beginning of the end for the Mayan civilisation. Incidentally the Spaniards also did good work in ridding Europe of muslim territory in a 700-year-long campaign.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

The Mayans were right. We were wrong.

No explosions. No nuclear attacks...yet. 
No demons arising from the bottoms of the Earth.

It just meant that the Consciousness Revolution was beginning. That's all.
Who was the guy or gal who preached about the "end of the world"?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The world didn't end? :-o Son of a b****! I've been holed up all this time and now somebody tells me? Well, thanks alot. :lol:


----------

